# Os 13000 da Vanda



## Giorgio Lontano

Minha moderadora favorita já tem​ 
mais de
* * *13000 posts!  *​ 
*Parabéns!*​ 
Abraços e um beijím. ​


----------



## bibliolept

¡Felicidades!


----------



## Carfer

Vejam a sorte que este forum tem. A Vanda já chegou aos 13.000.

Muitos 13.000 Vanda (que faria a gente sem você?). Um grande abraço de parabéns.


----------



## ewie

Congratulations, Vandinha!

That will be 17,50 _reais_, please


----------



## Trisia

That's awesome 

Parabéns! Many happy postiversaries to come, I hope.


----------



## Tomby

Parabéns pelos 13000, prezada Vanda, e obrigado pelas suas contribuições valiosas que são de muita ajuda para toda a família dos fóruns da língua portuguesa.
Um abraço!
TT.


----------



## Chaska Ñawi

*Parabéns, Vandinha!* 

Here's to many more!


----------



## Rayines

*¡¡Ah bueno!!*, *¡¡Felicidades Vanda!! *


----------



## Alandria

Parabéns, Vanda!


----------



## coquis14

Vanda: Quería expresarle todo mi afecto y decirle que yo también la considero mi moderadora favorita de todos los foros, tal vez sea por que usted sí entiende lo que significa la palabra "democracia" o tal vez por su increíble versatilidad a la hora de compartir sus conocimientos , que son muchos.Me es impsobile omitir que la maravillosa atmósfera que rodea a su foro es producto de su froma de moderar y no es causalidad que todos disfrutemos mucho participando en él , más que en cualquier otro del WR.

Felicidades y un saludo grande.


----------



## coolbrowne

Vanda, querida 

Congratulações mais que merecidas e meu *muito obrigado* pelo excepcional trabalho de atender a todos nós que frequentamos os foros de português.

Tudo de bom!
¡Que te vaya bién! 
All trhe best!
Auguri!
Félicitations!
Til Hamingju!

Bjim,

Browne


----------



## olivinha

Fala sério, né, quem não gosta da Vanda?!
Pelos seus 13.000, o prazer é todo nosso.
You are the best, girlfriend!


----------



## Mangato

Depois do que já disseram meus colegas, que mais posso dizer?. Só que não esgotes a tua paciência para seguir a nos ajudar cada dia com a mesma amabilidade e simpatia.

Um beijão

_Mangatão_


----------



## Outsider

Muitos parabéns, Vanda!
É dia de festa.


----------



## Vanda

Ah, gente! Se não fossem vocês, eu nem teria notado que tinha virado os 13.000! A culpa é toda de vocês que me "obrigam" a dar pitacos!
Valeu, Giorgio! Valeu todo mundo! ​Já esgotei minhas palavras de agradecimento, só me resta repetir-me! 
De novo, o mérito é todo de vocês que tornam este lugar aprazível! Obrigada a todos. 
E você, Ewie, põe na conta do Abreu, se ele não pagar...!


----------



## amistad2008

Sou novinha no fórum mas já pude perceber que você é uma ótima pessoa.

Parabéns, Vanda!


----------



## TrentinaNE

Complimenti, Vanda!  

Elisabetta


----------



## Angel.Aura

Vandinha!
Congrats!!


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Vanda, você é a alma deste fórum.

Parabéns, e que venham 13.000 mais !!!

Obrigado por tudo !!


----------



## Vanda

Girlfriends and boy, obrigada a todos! All of you have a part of it!


----------



## white_ray

Vandinha (se mo permites),

Eu estou como a Amistad; sou novata no forum (que ja adoro!), mas ja tive o prazer de constatar a qualidade dos teus comentarios, bem como a tua prestabilidade, boa vontade e paciência! 

Que bom que estas sempre por ai! ^_^
'Nossa' fiquei comovida com esta manifestação de carinho! 
Obrigada por tudo! 
wr


----------



## Macunaíma

A mim também só resta me repetir e ter mais um rasgo sentimental:

Vanda, você é a moderadora do coração de todos nós! 

Mas do meu muito mais! 

Quer me adotar?


----------



## Vanda

Raiozinho, obrigada! Macu, seu danado, tô morrendo de sôdade docê. Tá adotado!

Obrigada, de novo, gente boa!


----------



## Fernita

*Congrats, my dear Vanda!!!!!*








*Kisses and hugs,*
*Fernita.*​


----------



## Vanda

Gracias, Fefe! También por las bellas orquídeas!


----------



## Nanon

Vanda, moderadorada, neste momento são 13 199!
Beijos beijos beijos beijos beijos beijos beijos beijos beijos beijos beijos beijos beijos beijos beijos beijos beijos beijos beijos beijos beijos beijos beijos beijos beijos beijos beijos beijos beijos beijos beijos beijos beijos beijos beijos beijos beijos beijos beijos beijos... e beijos!


----------

